# Film Noir



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 2, 2016)

Canon T4i - 18-135mm at 36mm (cropped)
f16 - 1/200sec - Iso 100
I used 2 speelites, 1 for the short light and another do the hair light

I wanted this photo to be very hollywoodian and glamorous, like a 60's portrait of a movie star.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 2, 2016)

Might look really nice.....but you forgot to load it!


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 2, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Might look really nice.....but you forgot to load it!


Try refreshing


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 2, 2016)

got it.  Pretty close to what you wanted, right?    nice work


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 2, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> got it.  Pretty close to what you wanted, right?    nice work


thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 2, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 2, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Nicely done.


Thank you, mr Zombie!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice indeed.  The only very, very minor nit I can see is the location of the hair light; I think a little higher up so that the crown has some illumination, but other than that?  Nailed it.


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very nice indeed.  The only very, very minor nit I can see is the location of the hair light; I think a little higher up so that the crown has some illumination, but other than that?  Nailed it.


Hi, Tirediron. Actually, I noticed that and I chose to keep it that way because, even though the hair light is not 100% correct for this type of photo, I liked the insinuated triangle created from the face towards the shoulder, then to the lit area of the hair. I just thought it would make the picture more dinamic. Anyway, I see your point of view and thank you for your comment!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 3, 2016)

Outstanding !


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 3, 2016)

LarryLomona said:


> Outstanding !


Thank you!


----------



## Tim Tucker (Mar 4, 2016)

Excellent pose! If you don't mind a suggestion though, 50's Hollywood Glamour was generally associated with large format film so I would go more for that look which is gentler gradation of the mid-tones and a gentle roll-off of the highs.
Offered only as a suggestion:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2016)

Have to agree with Tim on this--the highlights in the original, particularly on the face, were distracting. Film would have handled the highlights with a more gentle gradation.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2016)

Pretty model. Have you considered a blue tone? I hope you don't mind. I like the original but was curious as to a blue tone.


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 7, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Pretty model. Have you considered a blue tone? I hope you don't mind. I like the original but was curious as to a blue tone.
> 
> View attachment 117258


It's a self-portrait, so thank you. And I liked the bluish version. Very "blue moon"!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

Angela Lourenço said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty model. Have you considered a blue tone? I hope you don't mind. I like the original but was curious as to a blue tone.
> ...


Oh, that is you! Didn't correlate with your avatar. Well now I'm embarrassed[emoji21] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2016)

LarryLomona said:
			
		

> Outstanding !



Yes, this is a nice over-the-shoulder, glamorous pose. I know you said you wanted it to look Hollywood, so I took a few minutes and did some minor Lightroom work on the background, and then tried to make this look like a studio publicity still from different eras. I worked on the face, the shoulder's highlight, the dappled shadow and light on the shoulder, and the main mass of the hair, and the color toning.

 
Hollywood, 1919 look


Hollywood, 1935

 
Hollywood, 1953 look

As far as actresses, your look in this has shades of three in their prime: 
Susan Hayward, Cyd Charise, Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't get it. Where's all the subtle statements on post-war morality?


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 8, 2016)

Derrel said:


> LarryLomona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the tree. I just think the sepia one is a little bit too tanned. Not that I don't like it, but I think for that time It would be I little bit paler. Tks for your comment and for the fun!


----------



## Angela Lourenço (Mar 8, 2016)

unpopular said:


> I don't get it. Where's all the subtle statements on post-war morality?


Sorry? I didn't get it. Who was in war?


----------



## unpopular (Mar 8, 2016)

film studies joke. been in school way too long.


----------

